# Is there an easier way to trim the fur between the foot pads??



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Both my girls have long fur on the feet. they track in so much water and mud in this fur. 

I trim it every couple of weeks, but it's kind of a pain. I use hair-cutting shears, and trim it to pad-level. Lucy has always been very sensitive about her feet and tug-tug-tugs at her paw while I do it, but Holly is ok... just gets restless and fidgety.

Is there some tool that will take the fur lower, without risk of stabbing/slicing the foot, and maybe more quickly?

thanks for any input!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

There are small sized clippers on the market to trim with. I have been using scissors on our dogs for a number of years but am ready to try something else, as now we have 3 dogs...a dozen feet to trim! I hope a groomer chimes in here, both for big dogs and small dogs. I'd like to hear their reviews of the clippers and what kind they like.


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

the peanut clippers or small clippers work really well, however, it is very easy to nick the pawpad using these.

i would recommend using regular clippers, one speed is fine, and use a 10 or 15 blade. you basically want to flip the paw under like a horse hoof and squeeze the toes in together to make the hair pop out. Then simply scoop around the main pad in a triangular motion going from the toe end towards the main pad. Then simply go over the areas between the toes, to finish off. This should last longer, probably up to 4-6 weeks.

hope that helps


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

I like tool question threads.  

I personally use the Wahl Arco cordless clipper. But it's a pretty expensive clipper for just home use. You could try the Wahl Super Pocket Pro - it's a 40 blade, which is a close cut, but it's a great length for use on the pads. There's also the Wahl Pocket Pro (minus the super...I have NO idea what the real difference is other than $5). 

The Tid-Bit is also good.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The Wahl Arco cordless trimmer is awesome for this purpose.


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree the wahl arco is a great clipper for this purpose, you just have to be careful using the 40 blade if you are not used to doing pawpads, because it is very easy to nick the pad. Also, if you are using the 40 blade, be careful that there are no teeth missing, as the 40 blade is extremely fragile and a missing tooth makes it very dangerous.


----------



## niki1707 (Apr 1, 2008)

I use a stuffed Kong myself for pedicure stuff. It works great. I have an 8 month old puppy and she doesn't mind having her feet touched, but sitting still is still challenging right now.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a small Oster finisher clipper; it works great on pads (make sure they are clean first...dirt is really hard on ANY blade!). This one is small and easy to handle...I have had mine for a few years and it still runs pretty well...so it's longevity is pretty decent for the price (it's a cheaper clipper); I actually won mine at a grooming seminar, but would recommend it for the amature who wants to clip out pads.


----------



## k9's (Apr 16, 2008)

you could buy a hand held clipper and that takes no time at all i have one for those trickey dogs which have ''tickley'' feet i hope this helps


----------

